# [Solved] sys-fs/udev-119 disk permissions wrong?

## micmac

Hi all,

I updated to udev-119 recently and ran into some permission issues afterwards. I found that device permissions for hda* and sda* changed from

```
brw-rw---- 1 root disk
```

to

```
brw-r----- 1 root disk
```

Shouldn't the disk group have rw access in general?Last edited by micmac on Fri May 02, 2008 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Link31

I don't think so. I just emerged udev-119 but i didn't rebooted yet, and the file permissions on /dev/sda* are brw-r-----.

Disk group members have the rights to read the device at low-level (raw), but not the rights to modify the data. Otherwise these users would have full control on the system, since they could change their own rights in the system files at low-level.

----------

## micmac

Thanks for the reply, makes sense.

Kind regards

mic

----------

## gsra99

How do you change this? Unfortunately if you want run a guest OS directly from the hard disk, i.e. /dev/hda, it will not allow it as users in the group disk do not have write access. The only way I know how is to "chmod g+w /dev/hda", but when you reboot everything is reset, so I have to do this everytime before running vmware which is a bit annoying.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *gsra99 wrote:*   

> How do you change this?

 

Create a custom udev rule. Easy example:

/etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

```
KERNEL=="hda", MODE="0770"
```

----------

## hunky

I haven't read up on my udev rule creating lately so pardon me this question:

If sda is the problem, I would just create this file 91-local.rules with sda substituted for hda I'm assuming. Reason I'm not 100% sure is the KERNEL part - not sure what that refers to, but guessing it will work. Thanks - will give this a try.  /jd

----------

## Tin

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *gsra99 wrote:*   How do you change this? 
> 
> Create a custom udev rule. Easy example:
> 
> /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules
> ...

 

Works perfectly for me for disk sda (needed to boot vmware on a physical disk)

Thank you very much

----------

